# Raising Black Angelfish fry?



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Hi - I have been trying to raise some black angels but only with very limited success. The parents are both very black, likely brother/sister from those Israeli (Danziger) strain of black, and judging from the fry they seem to be 'hybrid blacks', which means they look to have the D allele paired with a gold allele (D/g). There are about 25% gold fry which actually thrive quite well. The problem is the other 75% which look black (of these, I expect Black hybrids (D/g) 2:1 mixed with double blacks (D/D)), and they seem to die out rather quickly. 

Does anyone have any experience with raising black angel fish? I am thinking trying a smaller first food (I have been using BBS) maybe like microworms, which seemed to work when I was raising Rams. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts, Brent


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I also wonder if perhaps they are a bit more photosensitive than the gold fry, maybe like albinos?, just a thought, dimming the tank won't hurt


----------



## BarryS (May 15, 2021)

mollyb said:


> Hi - I have been trying to raise some black angels but only with very limited success. The parents are both very black, likely brother/sister from those Israeli (Danziger) strain of black, and judging from the fry they seem to be 'hybrid blacks', which means they look to have the D allele paired with a gold allele (D/g). There are about 25% gold fry which actually thrive quite well. The problem is the other 75% which look black (of these, I expect Black hybrids (D/g) 2:1 mixed with double blacks (D/D)), and they seem to die out rather quickly.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with raising black angel fish? I am thinking trying a smaller first food (I have been using BBS) maybe like microworms, which seemed to work when I was raising Rams.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts, Brent


I used to raise black angels. Back then I do know that the double blacks are very delicate & were very hard to grow. I used to raise a lot of fish & angels could normally take brine shrimp but with the fragility of double blacks you might be on the right track with micro worms, or vinegar eels. If nothing else works perhaps raising & crossing the gold fry might give you some blacks with more vitality. Know that sounds like a lot of work but pure blacks are hard. 
As I was breeding to sell I would cross a double black with a marble & that would give me enough black looking fry but that would grow fast enough.


----------

